# Chest infection - do I need antibiotics?



## imtrying (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everyone 

So it seems I have finally succumb to the sickness bug. Fought off a cold between Xmas and NY, thought it had gone away, but been coughing for a week now. I suspect it's a chest infection as I am coughing stuff up (sorry!) and can hear it in my chest.

The rest of me feels fine though! I am a little more tired than usual but that's about it. No fever, no headaches. 

BUT, I do have raised blood sugar levels. Was in high double figures most the day yesterday, and managed to get it down to 8 after going to the gym...but woke up at 18 this morning  

I don't really like making a fuss and wasting docotors and my works time, but do you think I should go to the doctors for antibiotics, or just ride it out? I phoned today to try and get an appointment for tomorrow morning, but I have to wait until 8.30am tomorrow morning to do that....I normally leave my house for work at 7.15am, and there's no guarantee what time I might get an appointment so kinda throws my whole work day up in the air! 

Just looking for some advice please  Thanks guys.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 17, 2012)

I think you should phone NHS Direct on 0345 46 47 - they'll go through a series of questions and give you appropriate advice about self care and where to seek help, if needed.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 17, 2012)

If it's in your chest and your breathing is noisy - then I would be off to the Doctors.

I've had a cough for a while now too, but it's a very dry (annoying) cough and nothing is coming up.


----------



## imtrying (Jan 17, 2012)

Mark T said:


> If it's in your chest and your breathing is noisy - then I would be off to the Doctors.
> 
> I've had a cough for a while now too, but it's a very dry (annoying) cough and nothing is coming up.



I had a cough like that before Xmas, but this one is not dry! 

Hope your cough gets better soon!


----------



## imtrying (Jan 17, 2012)

Copepod said:


> I think you should phone NHS Direct on 0345 46 47 - they'll go through a series of questions and give you appropriate advice about self care and where to seek help, if needed.



Thanks, although I have to confess every time I've called them they've been useless lol but I might give the benefit of the doubt and call them when I get home tonight


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 17, 2012)

imtrying said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So it seems I have finally succumb to the sickness bug. Fought off a cold between Xmas and NY, thought it had gone away, but been coughing for a week now. I suspect it's a chest infection as I am coughing stuff up (sorry!) and can hear it in my chest.
> 
> ...



Katie, go and see your GP, you more than likely will need antibiotics....you are not wasting anybodies time!! I, like you, tend to put off seeing my GP unless I really have to, have a look around the waiting room the next time you are at your surgery...you will see plenty of timewasters! I had a bad chest infection before xmas and needed antibiotics and even with them it took some time to get better!....hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

Maybe it's because I rarely get bad coughs or colds, but I haven't had antibiotics for them for over 30 years (have had them for a tooth infection shortly before diagnosis). This isn't a judgement or anything, I just find it surprising that so many people seem to go for them these days - I thought they were useless for viruses?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh Phil - that sounds a bit prejudiced!

And what do you think the other patients think of you, bearing in mind when you go for eg your annual check-up etc, you quite plainly don't look ill and haven't got anything wrong with you - so obviously don't need to see a doctor ...... you time waster, you!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Oh Phil - that sounds a bit prejudiced!
> 
> And what do you think the other patients think of you, bearing in mind when you go for eg your annual check-up etc, you quite plainly don't look ill and haven't got anything wrong with you - so obviously don't need to see a doctor ...... you time waster, you!



Hehe! I feel like that when I go for my review - I'm usually at the pinnacle of good health and fitness!


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 17, 2012)

My daughter in law was like you Katie, kept putting it off as she doesn't like to worry Drs.  She eventually had to go on antibiotics and she seemed to improve for a short while  She has now graduated to steroids and is feeling much better.  Doc told her that in future she needs to be seen sooner rather than later.  She wishes that she had gone sooner.

As for possible timewasters, unless people have a sign attached to their body enlightening us as to why they are attending the Drs, then who is clever enough to know why they are there?


----------



## imtrying (Jan 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Maybe it's because I rarely get bad coughs or colds, but I haven't had antibiotics for them for over 30 years (have had them for a tooth infection shortly before diagnosis). This isn't a judgement or anything, I just find it surprising that so many people seem to go for them these days - I thought they were useless for viruses?



I wouldn't get anti-biotics for a cold, as I'd been led to believe that anti-biotics wouldn't work for them, and are usually over before a dose of anti-biotics would be finished!

I looked on NHS site and checked chest infection vs cough, and so far seems as though chest infection is more likely. It then says takes 7 - 10 days to clear up on it's own, if you're diabetic, go to the drs!!

I don't normally mind about being ill usually....it's only because now I'm being good and testing all the time, i don't like these high readings. It's ruining my average!!!!!!!!!!!! (never thought I'd hear myself saying that!)

plus I'd have thought as a chest infection is an infection, there's actually some bacteria to kill!  I 'm sure someone else will have a much more technical answer though! lol


----------



## imtrying (Jan 17, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> My daughter in law was like you Katie, kept putting it off as she doesn't like to worry Drs.  She eventually had to go on antibiotics and she seemed to improve for a short while  She has now graduated to steroids and is feeling much better.  Doc told her that in future she needs to be seen sooner rather than later.  She wishes that she had gone sooner.
> 
> As for possible timewasters, unless people have a sign attached to their body enlightening us as to why they are attending the Drs, then who is clever enough to know why they are there?



Thanks Cherry. I think I shall be calling....actually no, I'm just going to turn up instead  and wait for an appointment tomorrow morning.

Was just trying to weigh up that fine line of 'why are you here??' to 'why didn't you come sooner?' Your post just made up my mind, thank you.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 17, 2012)

*Chest infection*

HI

As an asthmatic I find chest infections are a real issue - medication seems to be essential not optional, for each bout,-----  most winters antibiotics only are required for  a cure ----- however     antibiotic?s and steroids seem to be frequent required  this winter ----- with the infection requiring 3 sets of medication to clear it up.
Also  plenty of coffee, and exercise which centres on the upper body, anything to assist with breathing.

Get to the Dr first  ---  if you feel better you can always cancel the appoinment  though that has never happenedto me

Good luck


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 17, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Oh Phil - that sounds a bit prejudiced!
> 
> And what do you think the other patients think of you, bearing in mind when you go for eg your annual check-up etc, you quite plainly don't look ill and haven't got anything wrong with you - so obviously don't need to see a doctor ...... you time waster, you!



My annual review is done with my Diabetes consultant at hospital, I rarely see my GP and when I do see him he always says 'not seen you for a while' I only see my GP if i feel that I need to....for example I feel that I need antibiotics.  So yes, when I do go to the Doctor's surgery I do see timewasters sat in reception, harsh but in my opinion true.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> My annual review is done with my Diabetes consultant at hospital, I rarely see my GP and when I do see him he always says 'not seen you for a while' I only see my GP if i feel that I need to....for example I feel that I need antibiotics.  So yes, when I do go to the Doctor's surgery I do see timewasters sat in reception, harsh but in my opinion true.



I think the biggest timewaters are the ones who book appointments then don't turn up for them, nor have the common courtesy to inform the surgery so their appointment can be taken up by someone else 

Katie, I must admit I hadn't really thought about chest infections and being diabetic - probably because I haven't had to deal with it (famous last words!). I agree that recovery as quickly as possible is very important and will now be better informed if it should befall me


----------



## Caroline (Jan 17, 2012)

Whenever I get a cold it goes to my chest and the cough is horrible, I hate it. If I feel it is more than just a cough I go to the docotr. I am not always given antibiotics, sometimes it is just some linctus. Go to the doctors, he'll either advise you on how best to deal with the cough or give you something to help it go away.

If it is just a cough and not a chest infection I find a hot shower (or a steamy atmopshere) helps. For me personally I also find a teaspoonfull of Jack Daniels helps at bed time, but I know it is not for everyone.


----------



## margie (Jan 17, 2012)

Katie - I think you should go to the Drs. There is no way that any of us can tell if you have a chest infection. If you do have then the soomer you start treatment the better.

 Re Time-wasting - If you have a suspicious lump etc there is no way anyone in the waiting room would have a clue but you would need a referral to have it properly checked. Appearances can be deceptive.


----------



## slipper (Jan 17, 2012)

My doc usually says wait 10 days, if its still no better , then a visit is in order.  I had a chest infection lately and it took about 2 or 3 weeks to clear,.  It was quite a nasty cough, but after many nights of little sleep, it went as quickly as it came.

Hope it clears up soon Katie


----------



## imtrying (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies and support yesterday. I did go to the drs and confirmed I do have a chest infection. antibiotics are in full swing 

I wouldn't normally worry, it was just the raised levels I wanted to sort out. I've worked too hard to lower my HBA1c and improve my control!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2012)

I hope they do the trick Katie, and quickly


----------

